# Covering American Clay



## joycerich (Jul 13, 2014)

I used the American Clay product and loved it but I am changing the colors in my living room and would like to cover over the American Clay. Can I put paint or stucco over American Clay? Do I need to seal the American Clay first?

JR


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

We give up, what's American clay?
Why would you Stucco? Stucco is used on the outside.
Any texture on a wall or ceiling is a nightmare to clean or make even a simple repair


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

If you don't like the color of your American clay plastered wall, then you can change the color by spraying a mix of water and natural pigment powder. Clay will absorb the color and gives you nice cloudy effect.


----------

